# Heart Attack Breakfast LOL



## rdknb (Mar 14, 2010)

Glad my Doctor does not visit here

Made a fattie with provalone cheese green pepper, onion, hash browns, sharp chedder 



Also made some ABT's cream cheese, green pepper, onion and spinach







All done









All came out very good, thank you for looking


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh man I am very hungry now.


----------



## sweet chops bbq (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow....that looks incredible..thanks for sharing.


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 14, 2010)

That looks great!


----------



## hog warden (Mar 14, 2010)

Heart attack?

Quite the opposite. That is a healthy, low carb, low glycemic selection. Live on that 3 meals a day and you would lose weight eating it.

But throw in biscuits and gravy or pancakes and syrup to go with it and you are a dead man!


----------



## yount (Mar 14, 2010)

looks great


----------



## csmith2884 (Mar 14, 2010)

I want some of that.


----------



## brae (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh gezz...my mouth is watering!


----------



## treegje (Mar 14, 2010)

That had to be good


----------



## brud (Mar 14, 2010)

Man that looks awesome.  Looks better than anything I have seen on Food network.


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks fantastic!, but it's not a heart attack until it's all smothered in Sausage gravy


----------



## wingman (Mar 15, 2010)

A work orf art! I'm hungry now.


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 15, 2010)

OMG 

I'm so hungry now


----------



## caveman (Mar 15, 2010)

That looks so good.  Other than gravy, the only thing missing is ME!!!


----------

